# Pls help urgent advice!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I've always dreaded the day when I posted asking for advice on my buns buy it's here!

I'm worried about Daisy! She was fine earlier on today ate breakfast fine was running round the garden normally! I went to lock the hutch up and couldn't find her anywhere then found her sitting in a wet flower bed behind the hutch! The bottom part of her body and legs were soaking wet and so cold! Neither of my buns like being held and always struggle and get free but not this time she just let me hold her! I wrappe her in a towel to dry her off she she just say there not bothered! Every odd night or so since it's been getting cold I've given the buns half a weetabix! So while I had her in my arms my husband got her one and she wouldn't touch it usually she grabs it in her mouth and runs off with it!

I put her back in the hutch to see if she would prefer to eat it there but no nothing she is just sitting there! I don't know what to do! I want to bring her in and let her completely dry off but then am worried about her over heating as she is an outdoor bun plus if brin her in for the night I have to bring flake in too as they are bonded and I'm worried about him over heating!

What should I do?


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

if she was stuck she may just be in shock. She should be alright in a little while, have you given her a health check since she's been like this ie. tenderness to her tummy etc. 
If she's alright then i think it would be shock
Is it possible that she could stay in for the night? just keep her sound


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I have no problem with her coming in for the night but like I mentiond I am worried she may over heat in the house as its warm in here compared to outside!

Her fur on her tummy was just completely wet ill see if she lets me examine it more closely!

She is now about 4 years old and she is neutered and has always been healthy!

Im so worried about her. Just had a peak and she is snuggly in a huge pile of hay! Ill keep checking her and try to give her some more treats to see if she takes anything!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would bring them in Umber, just keep them in your coolest room. Or if you have a drinks bottle or 2, put them in a cat carrier covered over with a blanket and put her in with them to warm her. Try her with some warm porridge or bran flakes soaked in hot water, that should warm her tum if she will eat, if she wont eat in the morning, then I would say the vets just to check her...

*Heidi*

edit, I see she's bedded down, try putting warm bottles in there, I think she may have just got a chill. Still try the porridge or bran if you have it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to have a Dutch doe that suffered repetitive gut stasis. She behaved in a very similar manner. 

Id find her somewhere strange, she wouldnt struggle when picked up, and of course, wouldnt eat. She too, would appear to snuggel down if i put her into a pile of bedding, but it was all to do with abdominal pain, rather than comfort.

Personally id be getting your bun to the emergency vet if she hasnt touched anything in the next hour.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I used to have a Dutch doe that suffered repetitive gut stasis. She behaved in a very similar manner.
> 
> Id find her somewhere strange, she wouldnt struggle when picked up, and of course, wouldnt eat. She too, would appear to snuggel down if i put her into a pile of bedding, but it was all to do with abdominal pain, rather than comfort.
> 
> Personally id be getting your bun to the emergency vet if she hasnt touched anything in the next hour.


Thats what I thought when Rascal acted exactly the same as Daisy earlier this year but within a coulple of hours he was moving about and later in the day he was munching on his food... I took him to the vets anyway for the appointment and she thinks he may have had a touch of bloat and passed it himself, he was fine. When Hope had GI stasis both times, he was hunched up and frothing/drippling at his mouth...

Obviously if she gets any worse Umber, the vets are better at advice than us 

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive just called the emergency vets and they are going to call me back! I think I most prob will take her in tonight if she doesnt eat soon!

The latest is that she jumped out of my arms in the garden and went and then hopped into a plastic container of cold water??!?!?! Scooped her out and have dried her off and both her and Flake are now in the kitchen with the heating turned off and the window open!

I hope she is going to be ok pls send good vibes and prayers for her!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

dont want to shok you...this happend with my bunny when i had him he wasnt acting himself and when i picked him up he wasnt bothered either...that wasnt like him! unfrtunatly caught him too late as we took him to the vets they gave him a few injections got him home and kept him in and he took a fit and died!! i was devistated, he was my first animal!!hope all is ok with ur bunny!......R.I.P Bobby!xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ok she still hasnt eaten! Ive spoken to the vets and my husband is taking her in now pls send lots of good vibes for Daisy!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers with you. Hope she recovers quickly :frown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Sending vibes your way xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

umber said:


> ok she still hasnt eaten! Ive spoken to the vets and my husband is taking her in now pls send lots of good vibes for Daisy!


Just logged on!
Youre doing the right thing! She needs to go to the vet, she might have got chills from being wet. The vet will probs give her an injection or two and i would keep her in the coldest room in the house for tonight rather then being outside where it might get cold. Plus you can keep an eye on her inside 

Hope everything turns out okay! Ill keep refreshing the thread every 10-15mins to see how shes getting on! Sending hugs xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Just logged on!
> Youre doing the right thing! She needs to go to the vet, she might have got chills from being wet. The vet will probs give her an injection or two and i would keep her in the coldest room in the house for tonight rather then being outside where it might get cold. Plus you can keep an eye on her inside
> 
> Hope everything turns out okay! Ill keep refreshing the thread every 10-15mins to see how shes getting on! Sending hugs xx


Thank you so much! I feel like its a waiting game now! My husband as gone with her Im at home as I have my 2 kids plus im looking after my niece and nephew till the end of teh week so I couldnt go! She will be so scared without me there!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

umber said:


> Thank you so much! I feel like its a waiting game now! My husband as gone with her Im at home as I have my 2 kids plus im looking after my niece and nephew till the end of teh week so I couldnt go! She will be so scared without me there!


Shes going to be okay  Its proberbly just shock from being in the water, shell probs have an injection or two and be much better later. If she doesnt eat solid foods when my Bebe stopped eating i gave her a herb mixture from the vets. Mix it with warm water and feed with a syringe and she took it okay and it keeps her ticking over until she feels up to munching something  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just spoke to my husband the vets are looking at her right now! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

umber said:


> Just spoke to my husband the vets are looking at her right now! Fingers crossed!


 xxxxxxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

keep us updated!xx hope all is ok xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> keep us updated!xx hope all is ok xx


still waiting to hear!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

umber said:


> still waiting to hear!


Its going to be okay  Ur OH will need to explain what happened and the doctor will ask some stuff and examine her properly  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Sending vibes


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Any news? xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

the vet said she has bloat! He is feeding her some fluids through he skin to help clear the blockage but says she needs to be fed every 2 hours and that its better if thats done at home as she will be more comfortable and less stressed. 

They will be sending her home with some stuff I am suppsed to syringe feed her my husband is being shown how and what!

Has anyone eles rabbits had bloat?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i thought bloat was only in dogs?! lol shows how daft i am...im sure she will be ok! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww poor thing..
Ive found this im not sure if itll help..
Rabbit Bloat

 She will need extra cuddles tonight x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

and this rabbit forum link might help xx

Question about bloat. - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks paws! Can't wait for her to come home so I can cuddle her!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

umber said:


> Thanks paws! Can't wait for her to come home so I can cuddle her!


It might be the herb mixture she comes home with  If its something to feed her via a syringe then just make sure it goes behind her teeth unless itll just go all down her front. Happened a couple of times with my WHITE bebe rabbit who turned green :lol:

Sounds like shes got a poorly tummy n needs mummy cuddles xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> It might be the herb mixture she comes home with  If its something to feed her via a syringe then just make sure it goes behind her teeth unless itll just go all down her front. Happened a couple of times with my WHITE bebe rabbit who turned green :lol:
> 
> Sounds like shes got a poorly tummy n needs mummy cuddles xx


Ok she is home and I've got the low down from my husband! The vet said that she has bloat which is serious in rabbits! However he has seen much worse in other rabbits! He said he is pretty sure it's due to malting and that he can feel something in her intestines! He said usually it would require surgery but he doesn't recommend it as it's high risk in rabbits and thy as she is 4 yrs old he doesn't think it's wise for her! I have to try feed her every 2 hours now and see how that goes... Still not out of the worry zone yet


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah it is the herby powder stuff u mix with water! I've managed to syringe 2 syringe fulls in her mouth how much did you give bebe at a time? The vet sai as much as possible every 2 hours.

He also said that it's better she stays in tonight rather than outside and both her and flake should be fine in a cool room. I've got them in the kitchen to tonight which is practically like bein out doors as it's not double glazed and has no heating! He did say that she would prob be better off in a slightly warmer room but I'm not too sure about that as she is an out door bun!

Anyways I need to try sleep for 2 hours now

Thanks so much All!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Bet it's been a long night for you.... hope everything has gone ok & she'll be much better today.

Thinking of you & sending hugs.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw poor bun  How is she this morning? Did you manage any sleep? :frown:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I've managed to feed her every 2 hours throughout the night! This morning when I fed her at 8am she did a pooh! I'm hoping this is a good sign? I've put her back in her hutch and she is still sitting there she didn't have her morning pellets but I think she has done a wee! 

Should I keep her in today? Should I let her run round the garden as usual or keep her in her hutch?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

In one of those links it says to encourage your bun to exercise. I suppose it gets things moving quicker. Poohs and wees definitely sound good signs though


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Umber I'm sorry to hear that Daisy is poorly but glad to hear she's taking food and a poo is def a good sign. Hope she continues to do well and makes a full recovery


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just fed her again! She is just sitting in her hutch I think ill get her to move about ill try gently getting her to move every now and again! But at least she is pooing and weeing at the moment and taking what im feeding her! I was nervous about feeding her as Ive never syringe fed a rabbit before but thankfully Ive got the hang of it and am getting her to take some of the liquid food!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Aw poor bun  How is she this morning? Did you manage any sleep? :frown:


Oh yes between Daisy and my 8 month old son who im still nursing I hardly got any sleep last night but its all good I love them both!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

umber said:


> Oh yes between Daisy and my 8 month old son who im still nursing I hardly got any sleep last night but its all good I love them both!


Aw they're lucky to have such a good mummy looking after them :thumbup:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

She is currently grooming herself Im hoping thats another good sign?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww Umber im sorry i logged offline, i presumed u were a busy bee.

Pooin and weeing on the herb mixture is a very good sign as it means everything is moving in her tummy 

The herb mixture with the syringe, you need to hold the rabbit wrapped in a towel so they cant kick out or anything. Use the syringe to lift the lip at the side of the rabbits mouth and put behind their teeth. Then begin to feed slowly. She will start licking it.
I gave Bebe about 3 syringes each feeding time unless she decided it was time to stop and got stressed.

You will probs know this by now  as you sound like uve done everything perfectly!
Keep an eye on her and i would allow her to have a run around in her normal area today with regular checks from you, then i would keep her in again this evening if shes still feeling abit funny  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

She nibbled a bit of cucumber earlier! Im off to feed her now again as Ive been watching her and she isnt eating hay or anything else so ill keep feeding her until she eats normally?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I just fed Daisy her herb mixture plus her medicine of liquid paraffin?? a while ago ive just looked out and she is munching on HAY YIPEEEEEEEEEEE!#

Do I continue to feed her every 2 hours?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw I'm so glad to hear that! :thumbup: Your bunnies are soooo cute! And intelligent too! I'm so glad she's making a recovery


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Personally i would feed her every 2 hours until she starts eating normally again.
Its very good news that she has started eating but its most inportant that she eats hay. Gut friendly and healthist for rabbits so try get her nibbling hay  In a couple hours or in the morning she should be eating normally again x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I think I'll keep feeding her until the morning! She was recently running round the garden happily! She's back in her hutch now I'll just finish off in the kitchen then bring them in their again for the night!

Thanks for all the support I hope this continues to be a happy ending!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like shes getting on okay but would be best to keep an eye on her for one more evening  Ive pm'd you my email if you need to ask a question this evening when im not online  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks so much paws you have been amazing!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Its no problems  Its sooo worrying when they get so poorly  Ive syringe fed all of my rabbits at some point. Most recent was when Summer was spayed but the worst time was when Bebe was poorly in Feb. She just huddled in a corner and didnt move  She wasnt well looked after by her previous owner before i got her and i thought the worst was going to happen  But she bounced back and is right this minute asleep in front of the fire place with her new friends lol x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I've not been able to give her her evening dose of liquid paraffin she has gained so much stregnth and just struggles free! I have managed to just get 2 syringes of herb food in her although I was hoping for 3 maybe 4! I'll try again in 2 hours! I havnt seen her eat more hay since I did earlier but she is deft moving around alot more! I have her inside again so I can keep feeding her through the night!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like shes doing very well! Touch wood she will be perfect by the morning!  keep us up to date xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Managed to feed her the paraffin and more feed at 2am and just gave her another feed now I'm sure she hates me now! I'm hoping she will have a go at breakfast tomorrow and eat hay as usual! 

As I've been feeding her and my son most of the night I'm now feeling starving myself lol!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep up the great work!
She sounds like shes getting better by the hour  she will proberbly be back munching her hay as normal by this evening, try tempting her with favourites today and if she nibbles then leave her to it and miss a feed. If she doesnt keep going as you are until she feeds okay on her own. I think by this evening she will proberbly be okay again  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

She is running round the garden and I'm sure I saw her nibbling either leaves or grass one or the other bit couldn't work out which lol! She ate some fresh mint leaves from me this morning!

I'm still syring feeding her and just have her a dose also with her liquid paraffin! I have not seen her eat hay or pellets today!

I'll carry on feeding her myself! Apart from not seein her eat she seems her normal self running around and has lots of strength again kicking and wriggling free from me lol!

With the weekend coming up do you think she needs the vets again? She may have eaten hay without me seeing! I'm unsure as she seems normal I'm just waiting to see her eat hay myself?

What do you think! Her emergency vet fees were around £150 the other night so if she needs to see one again I'd rather do it before he weekend during normal hours!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

She sounds like shes getting back to normal now tbh. I think you should keep doing what you are doing and by now she might have eaten some hay. Keep up what you are doing. If she is running around happily, kicking away from you and nibble bits then she is defo on the mend  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> She sounds like shes getting back to normal now tbh. I think you should keep doing what you are doing and by now she might have eaten some hay. Keep up what you are doing. If she is running around happily, kicking away from you and nibble bits then she is defo on the mend  xx


Ive been watching her on and off and she is eating leaves in the garden... she also ate some more mint and corriander and had 1 bite of weetabix before she bolted off lol!

I just went out to feed her again managed to get 3 syringe fulls in but she wasnt happy at all... as soon as I left her she started nibbling on a single strand of hay... Im not sure if that was to tell me to lay off as she is perfectly capable of eating by herself lol! She then went down to her run and sat by the food bowl so I put a small handful of pellets in there she ate 1 as Flake gobbled the rest up but I dont think she wanted more than the 1.

Flake is getting a right fatty... he is loving Daisy rejecting all the treats as he makes off with them... also just now I was feeding her I went back to refill te syringe from the small bowl mext to me and found Flake lapping it all up!!!

Do you think I should keep feeding her through the night?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

umber said:


> Ive been watching her on and off and she is eating leaves in the garden... she also ate some more mint and corriander and had 1 bite of weetabix before she bolted off lol!
> 
> I just went out to feed her again managed to get 3 syringe fulls in but she wasnt happy at all... as soon as I left her she started nibbling on a single strand of hay... Im not sure if that was to tell me to lay off as she is perfectly capable of eating by herself lol! She then went down to her run and sat by the food bowl so I put a small handful of pellets in there she ate 1 as Flake gobbled the rest up but I dont think she wanted more than the 1.
> 
> ...


IF shes managing to nibble bits on her own now i would stop feeding her the syringe stuff and keep an eye on her now and again. She wont jump straight back into eating mountains of food right away so little and often is good  I personally would just keep checking in on her and offering her food (like i said little and often) if she keeps eating then thats great. I would also just check on her in the night and take some pellets for a midnight snack. If you are worried she hasnt eaten much then give her a couple of syringes 
You know your rabbit best  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok Ill leave her in the hutch tonight and Ill go and offer her some pellets as late as possible and have a peak half way through the night! 

Im worried that Flake will just gobble up anything I put near to her he really has put on weight these last few days... need to sign him up to the local gym!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

umber said:


> Ok Ill leave her in the hutch tonight and Ill go and offer her some pellets as late as possible and have a peak half way through the night!
> 
> Im worried that Flake will just gobble up anything I put near to her he really has put on weight these last few days... need to sign him up to the local gym!


They always have extra if its there lol As long as you see her nibbling bits and bobs she should be fine. Shell start eating like a horse soon  x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh crikey only just seen this Umber, well done getting her to the vets, sounds like shes on the mend, thank goodness hse has such a good bunny mummy xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Good News Im pretty sure Daisy is finally all better!

This morning when I went to see her she was munching on hay and she happily bounded down for breky!

Later in the day I went out with a treat stick and she saw me kneel down and ran like the wind across the garden to me and started munching away at it.

This evening I put loads more hay in the hutch and she again started nibbling away at it!

Thank you so much for all your support especially Paws!

And Crofty yes it was a scary time I actually thought I was going to lose her :

Ill have to take some piccies of her and of course Flakey and put them up tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww thats brilliant!! 
She sounds much better! I would keep an eye on her now and watch for any signs of it re-occurring. I would also becareful with greens and just make sure she doesnt over eat on them as she might make herself poorly by over eating if that makes sense! 

She is however allowed mountains of hay as a rabbit cant really go wrong on that lol She sounds fine though and you know your rabbit best so if youre worried give the vet a ring  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry I didnt see this sooner. I had exactly the same problem with Miffy earlier this year. constant grooming is the best thing for prevention, gets them used to being handled daily too. I found that the recovery food went down a lot better when mixed with pineapple juice, the enzymes in the juice help break down the hair too. you can also use infacol to help ease the wind. and tummy rubs are good for the wind. 

sounds like she is much better tho  few!! 

keep a close eye on her tho Miffy did have a little relapse a few days latter


----------

